# R2O Aquariums MASSIVE CORAL Shipment and Hawaiian Shipment Has Arrived! Pics inside



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

CHRISTMASS SALE
ALL SALTWATER LIVESTOCK ON SALE 25 PERCENT OFF UNTILL BOXING DAY 

All tanks are fully stocked! Over 500 pcs of coral in stock
Exceptional colonies of euphyllia Hammers, Torches, Frogspawn, Octospawn.
have arrived including ORANGE, BLUE, AND NUKE GREEN! Over 100 in stock ALL 25 PERCENT OFF

Healthy and Colourful Elegance corals. Pink Tips, Blue Tips, Yellow Tips. There is even 2 very unique pieces. 1 has underlying purple base with GOLD tips. The other has a SOLID purple body and tips. Over 30 in stock all 25 percent off
1 rainbow pectina
1 RAINBOW Maxi-Mini Carpets
Chalice – many true blues (very rare), red with orange eyes, pink, reds , all mulitcolored over 50 pcs instock!
Full vat of nice colored acropora wild cultured and frags
Lobos
Scolys
symphyllia
Fungia plates
Lots of brains
Few nice Zoas
Everything 25 percent off
Full tank of frags all on sale 50 percent off now – the end of boxing week
Superman rhodatics mushrooms as well discosoma colonies in red and blue
Colourful Hand Caught Hawaiian Fish include:

Yellow Tangs on sale now – end of boxing week 35 dollars
Blue Tangs
Flame Angels
Potter’s Wrasse
Leaf Fish
Kole Tangs
Small CHEVRON Tang
Male Crosshatch Trigger 7” with exceptional colours
Powder Blue Tangs
Anthias of several varities
Lots of sri lanka fish also in stock


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Worthy Notes.....*

Being a Euphyllia "connoisseur"; there are some VERY cool pieces  along with some stellar chalice pieces.

He's absolutely right about the elegance corals. They are very healthy and colourful. The 2 exceptional morphs are very uncommon in my opinion.

A HAND sized hand caught MALE Crosshatch Trigger?!?  The colours are amazing!

Final worthy note - 3" Chevron Tang, Great size for most hobbyists.

P.S. - Store opens at 11am....in theory. (No comment). With inclement weather - let's say 11:30am-12noon.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

and I assume you are going there ......

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

There are plans to be there.....however; since I have some plans this morning - I personally cannot guarantee an 11am store opening. LOL  That is my only comment on the subject for now.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Additional Pics......*

Additional pictures


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Well isn't that just the cutest darn leaf fish ever! (Oh hold ...on that's because it's now in my tank)

Ryan, thanks so much for it !!! It's just absolutely perfect!!!

Btw he's got lots of nice corals in stock, there's a few pieces I wish I could of bought (too bad I'm broke right now!)


Once again thanks so much Ryan!!

(I'd also like to Thank red for almost starting ww3 with Hawaii )


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

the corals that came in two weeks ago, they have coloured up really nicely. way more colourful than when they first saw them. quality is very good. I'm just out of money and out of room. literally.


----------

